# CSL vs. SCDSL?



## focused1 (Feb 5, 2018)

There are probably a hundred threads on this topic, but if anyone has had experience with both for their DD, I'd like to know pros and cons for each. Currently DD is playing 03 Fl 1 with SCDSL. The only thing I've heard is that CSL may involve more travel to San Diego area (we're in LA). And I'm guessing CSL Gold is sort of the equivalent to SCDSL Fl. 1??


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 5, 2018)

You could see for yourself which CSL teams are premier, gold and silver elite, which will let you know about travel - two teams will move up and down from each bracket (relegation).  At this point, the teams that are in Premier and Gold have earned their way there. 
https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/standings?SEX=G&AGE=14&BRACKET=0P&YEAR=2017
https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/standings?YEAR=2017&SEX=G&AGE=14&BRACKET=1G


----------



## Mom Taxi (Feb 5, 2018)

As far as location of games I really think it depends on the geographical location of the teams in your bracket. We’re a San Diego team, but our home field is Galway Downs in Temecula.


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 5, 2018)

The quick answer, by the way, is that there's no real difference - they are just fall gaming circuits. In theory CSL teams stick together (no roster changes) throughout the season because of relegation, while SCDSL teams *can *(but most don't) shuffle players between Tiers 1, 2  and 3 teams weekly because the clubs self-assign their own playing Tiers (no relegation).  

_Choose your coach, then your club_, is always the best advice.


----------



## Mystery Train (Feb 5, 2018)

jrcaesar is right.  We've found no significant differences in travel.  It all depends on the distribution of the teams in your particular age group/bracket.  CSL Premier is roughly equivalent to Flight 1 champions, Gold is like F1 Europa.  In my experience SCDSL has a few better teams at the top, but as a gaming league, CSL is run more efficiently and their website is better . . . and you don't have to play against a different Slammers team every other week.


----------



## MWN (Feb 5, 2018)

focused1 said:


> There are probably a hundred threads on this topic, but if anyone has had experience with both for their DD, I'd like to know pros and cons for each. Currently DD is playing 03 Fl 1 with SCDSL. The only thing I've heard is that CSL may involve more travel to San Diego area (we're in LA). And I'm guessing CSL Gold is sort of the equivalent to SCDSL Fl. 1??


First, let's narrow this down.  You have a daughter.  SCDSL is very strong with the girls.  Just looking at the National Cup finals last year for olders, there was 1 CSL team to make the finals versus 9 SCDSL teams.

Girls 2002/15U Round 2  *Slammers FC G2002 Reserve* v. Legends FC G02 Academy  (SCDSL v. SCDSL)
Girls 2001/16U Round 2  *Rebels Soccer Club - G01 Elite* v. South Slammers FC G01 (CSL v. SCDSL)
Girls 2000/17U Round 2  *Slammers FC G2000 Reserve* v. Legends FC G00 Academy  (SCDSL v. SCDSL)
Girls 1999/18U Round 2  *DMCV Sharks G1999 - Nastic* v. LAGSB 1999 Elite  (SCDSL v. SCDSL)
Girls 1998-97/19U  *Beach FC G98 Academy* v. Legends FC G98 Academy (SCDSL v. SCDSL)

To say that CSL Gold is the equivalent to SCDSL Flight 1 Europa is probably accurate, but the highest level of CSL is Premiere and that is the equivalent to SCDSL Flight 1 - Champions bracket.

SCDSL dominated the girls side in the California Regional League as well (2016 Girls Champions = 6 SCDSL and 1 CSL (Rebels).  With the DA, maybe some things have changed, but if I had a girl, the SCDSL is the league to be in (assuming she is not playing for a Girls USSDA team or an ECNL team).

On the boys side, CSL tends to dominate over the SCDSL.  So far, Boys Champions in 2017-18 (younger = all TFA / CSL) compared to Girls Champions (all SCDSL).


----------



## DefndrDad (Feb 5, 2018)

With o3 girls (which you said your dd was) DA changed some of the landscape in csl and scdsl. You had the top team in each league basically beating up on the others because those teams kept their rosters intact. The 03 finals for national cup had 2 csl teams in the finals prior to any migration to da.


----------



## SocalPapa (Feb 5, 2018)

MWN said:


> First, let's narrow this down.  You have a daughter.  SCDSL is very strong with the girls.  Just looking at the National Cup finals last year for olders, there was 1 CSL team to make the finals versus 9 SCDSL teams.
> 
> Girls 2002/15U Round 2  *Slammers FC G2002 Reserve* v. Legends FC G02 Academy  (SCDSL v. SCDSL)
> Girls 2001/16U Round 2  *Rebels Soccer Club - G01 Elite* v. South Slammers FC G01 (CSL v. SCDSL)
> ...


It's hard to base it on last year's National Cup finals.  Four of those teams are now in DPL and a fifth is ECNL.  And the first place 03 team in CRL right now is a CSL team.  But I agree with your conclusion.  In pure numbers of good teams, SCDSL is stronger with girls.


----------

